

Fantastic Fixes Help Your Sad, Pathetic Cubicle - edw519
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/multimedia/2007/12/gallery_cube_fixes

======
jamesbritt
Stop wasting time making your cubicle acceptable.

Put that time and effort into getting out of cubicle land.

